# Yogurt



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

In the process of looking for new soft things to put in Maisy's puppy kong, I saw that many people give their fluffs yogurt. Do you use this as a treat or does it go along with their daily food? How much do you give them? I bought Maisy some All Natural Plain yogurt this evening. I gave her a teaspoon with her food this evening and she inhaled it. I am going to try putting it in her puppy kong and freezing it. Any other ideas for her kong? Thanks!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I often cut up little pieces of fruit and mix them up with yogurt to freeze in Kongs for Bailey.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Unsweetened apple sauce frozen in the kong is great.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

So do y'all freeze the treat inside the kong? Like the kong goes in the freezer??


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

What types of fruit do you use? I had debated on fruit, but I wasn't sure if there was anything that was not good for Malts. And applesauce sounds like a great idea! I think she'd love that. 
The kong that Maisy has is a rubbery puppy kong. She still eats moistened food so we don't use the food dispensing types. I just needed something soft and freezable for her during the day. She loves creamcheese, but I didn't want her getting bored with it. Peanut butter she'll eat a little bit of, but I think it's too rich for her because she leaves most of it even though I just give it a little swipe.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yogurt is great. Just make sure it isn't artificially sweetened as that can be very dangerous for dogs.

01 Xylitol Poisoning - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

Stonyfield plain yogurt or Greek yogurt are great to feed. Mixed with chopped fruit and frozen in a Kong, it's a wonderful treat!


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

I read this on another post and I made sure that it didn't have them. I think it was actually from you on that post too.  Thanks for the information!  



Ladysmom said:


> Yogurt is great. Just make sure it isn't artificially sweetened as that can be very dangerous for dogs.
> 
> 01 Xylitol Poisoning - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!
> 
> Stonyfield plain yogurt or Greek yogurt are great to feed. Mixed with chopped fruit and frozen in a Kong, it's a wonderful treat!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bethie said:


> What types of fruit do you use? I had debated on fruit, but I wasn't sure if there was anything that was not good for Malts. And applesauce sounds like a great idea! I think she'd love that.
> The kong that Maisy has is a rubbery puppy kong. She still eats moistened food so we don't use the food dispensing types. I just needed something soft and freezable for her during the day. She loves creamcheese, but I didn't want her getting bored with it. Peanut butter she'll eat a little bit of, but I think it's too rich for her because she leaves most of it even though I just give it a little swipe.


I usually use strawberries, blueberries, peaches, apples or bananas mixed with plain yogurt.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> I usually use strawberries, blueberries, peaches, apples or bananas mixed with plain yogurt.


Nida, can you make a yummy kong for me too? yum! :HistericalSmiley: forget Obi, I want it :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I give about 1.5 teaspoon (7.5ml for those who like metric!) of plain kefir (or sometimes yogurt) right from the measuring spoon as a little treat daily. I tried to put it on the food, but then it made the food kinda gross since Obi doesn't gobble all his food at once. Kefir is lactose-free and has more probiotics so I usually buy that instead (I drink it myself!).


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Do any of y'all use this kind of kong? What ur thoughts on it? Is there a better shape for my fluff?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Lmojeda said:


> View attachment 104246
> 
> Do any of y'all use this kind of kong? What ur thoughts on it? Is there a better shape for my fluff?
> 
> ...


I have that for Sophie in pink!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I need to get one of those! The one Cici has doesn't have a round opening, it has openings on both sides so it's like a tube, but there's triangle shapes on the openings, so it's a little more difficult to get treats out, she really has to work for it but she usually gets bored. I just liked how it's really soft and has a nice texture, but it's very durable. I usually only put dry treats though. 
I haven't tried yogurt but it sounds like a good idea. Cici doesn't like peanutbutter, so sometimes as a treat I'll give her a lick of fat free Philadelphia cream cheese and she loves it  (good because I love it too! LOL). 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I found a picture:
http://www.petspantry.tv/acatalog/30759.jpg
But hers is in pink. It's good, it's just difficult for her patience LOL


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

This is the kind of Kong Maisy uses right now. Only hers is pink. She LOVES it. 



Lmojeda said:


> View attachment 104246
> 
> Do any of y'all use this kind of kong? What ur thoughts on it? Is there a better shape for my fluff?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

Louie loves his but its hard to clean all the peanut butter out! 😜


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

I put Maisy's kong in the dishwasher.


----------



## ZoeyPuppy (Sep 26, 2012)

Dixie got yogurt for a while when I happened to have some on hand. She really enjoyed it! 
I used it as a treat for her to keep her busy. I also gave her a fruit smoothie (I can post the recipe if you would like) which she really liked. I gave her plain yogurt and plugged the little end up with a piece of kibble. I also mixed kibble in with it for a variation. Even with the kibble though I considered it a treat.


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

ZoeyPuppy said:


> Dixie got yogurt for a while when I happened to have some on hand. She really enjoyed it!
> I used it as a treat for her to keep her busy. I also gave her a fruit smoothie (I can post the recipe if you would like) which she really liked. I gave her plain yogurt and plugged the little end up with a piece of kibble. I also mixed kibble in with it for a variation. Even with the kibble though I considered it a treat.


Yes I would love any recipe for treats!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## ZoeyPuppy (Sep 26, 2012)

I like to call it the CocoFruit Smoothie because it has coconut oil in it (but, of course, that is not necessary) and you can put as much of any of the ingredients (although you may want to research the amount of coconut oil first) you want in it which is why I didn't list any measurements.

*CocoFruit Smoothie*

Banana 
Blueberry 
Figs 
Milk 
Coconut Oil

It might possibly give your dog runny poop, although it did not with Dixie, so you may not want to try it. 

I did want to mention though, that since it has banana in it, it will turn brown so you may want to put it in a sealed jar.

I really wanted to try apple in it but haven't yet.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe! I tried mixing the yogurt in with Maisy's regular kibble but she didn't like it. But she still likes it in her kong, so I've been putting a glob inside it and the freezing it over night. She loves it that way. I wondered if I couldn't use it to make little yogurt popsicles in the ice tray. I might try it. Could be messy though.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

*Josie loves yogurt!*

Actually, she loves yogurt so much I can't eat a cup of it without being stared down. I use yogurt to help entice her to eat when we travel. She tends to quit eating when out of our routine, so I stir a teaspoon of yogurt into her food so she keeps something in her stomach. Works like a charm!


----------

